# for you Florida plumbers



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Some of what I did today.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what the heck, is that second picture a cap?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I remember the freezes. I think it was 4150 Marine drive during a 70 below and the building engineer made a bad mistake and shut off the pumps. Froze an entire tier. Im assuming that was a freeze.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

AAAHHHH Now those are pics us "northerners " understand !!


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been in Florida for 8 months and I was surprised when I got freeze calls. Of course things here are only buried about six inches below the surface.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Get out you get pipe freeze ups in Florida? Wow. I guess when and if I ever get to move to Florida I won't have to sell my General Hot Shot after all.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It CAN happen in northern parts of FL, but it's rare. This last winter was a real bad one. Mostly exposed metallic lines in shady wind exposed areas. The conditions have to be just right. Solar thermal panels are very common freezups though. They will actually freeze at 43F on a clear winter night due to radiative heat losses.

Here in central Fl, the only freeze repairs I've ever done are small backflows (above ground, and usually in the middle of open parking lots or roads exposed to lots of wind) or solar thermal panels(more common).


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes,
that was a cap on an air chamber that "flipped it's lid." Out of the 4 "freeze 'n' bursts," two were air chamber caps, one was pipe and one was a 90.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a freeze next to a house and was confussed as heck until I heard that it can freeze here. I was use to them in Montana and Iowa-even at six feet deep. We even had problems at our shop and had to insulate or backflow.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

We also get lighting strike leaks. You can tell by the ruby red it turns the copper. Being the lighting capitol of world!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

The only pipe I have ever seen freeze was that I have froze intentionally to repair. I do remember around Christmas 1989 that we actually had snow flurries here in in SW Fl and Well systems did freeze and cause some havoc. Amazing the power of temp. change and the damage it really can cause.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wow proud, you've been out for a while now!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I learned here in north Florida to not install a rinaii on a notrh wall. Cost me a trip but Rinaii sent the part overnight for free cause it was under warranty.
I remember the freeze in 89. Got lots of calls. Even my own stuff busted.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> I learned here in north Florida to not install a rinaii on a notrh wall. Cost me a trip but Rinaii sent the part overnight for free cause it was under warranty.
> I remember the freeze in 89. Got lots of calls. Even my own stuff busted.


 hella yeah i remember the freeze of christmas 89:yes:I worked my azz off in New Orleans under houses in the garden district....old shotgun houses with galvy pipe froze and popped. Everyhting thawed out and then the houses flooded. We went to work one moring at 5:30am and quit the next day at about 5:00pm Slept for 8 hours and weant another 36 hrs. I was 18 and just got my Journeymans license......I thought I was rich!!!!:laughing: The boss guy would bring our food to us and it was so damn cold we would eat under the house. We had a rope tied to a garbage can lid and we would throw it out to the edge of the house and he would put the food in it and we'd pull it back. The houses were 3' off the ground. That 2 weeks of work man a man out of me.......I'll never forget that. WE replaced the galvy with copper.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What do you mean by this? Are you talking about the outside or the inside? I've never noticed this?



PaulW said:


> We also get lighting strike leaks. You can tell by the ruby red it turns the copper. Being the lighting capitol of world!


----------

